# Bay Gardens Beach Resort in St.Lucia anyone?



## vacationlover2 (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't see it listed in the reviews section.  Has anyone been?  There are summer getaways, 2BR, for $1200.  Thinking about it but not if I can't get a TUG review.

Thanks!


----------



## BarCol (Oct 28, 2007)

Check this out here...http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Gardens_Beach_Resort-Gros_Islet_St_Lucia.html

http://www.baygardensbeachresort.com 

Some good reviews and a nice part of St Lucia - about 1 hour north of Hewanora international and north of Castries. Where are the summer Getaways found?? RCI or II or somewhere else?


----------



## vacationlover2 (Oct 28, 2007)

They're on II.


----------



## BarCol (Oct 29, 2007)

hmmm is this a timeshare or just a suites hotel I wonder? .It would nice it it were a timeshare that we might trade into... the suites look really nice - please post a trip report if you go...


----------



## mlsmn (Oct 29, 2007)

*duplicate- please remove this one*

duplicate- please remove this one


----------



## mlsmn (Oct 29, 2007)

article about this property and the sister property in NY times Travel section ( you may need to set up a free account to view)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/28/travel/28caribbean.html?hp

At the 33-room Bay Gardens Inn  MAP (Rodney Bay; 758-452-82-00; www.baygardensinn.com) on the northwest coast, published rates start at $115, but scratch below the surface and you'll easily find under-$100 deals. A recent Expedia search yielded a $72.75 December rate and, on the hotel's Web site, a $90 rate turned up as a “manager's special.” The rooms are bright, with balconies or patios facing a peaceful courtyard and small pool. All have effective, if slightly noisy air-conditioning, refrigerators, modern bathrooms and thoughtful extras like thick beach towels. A bonus is free access to the larger pools at both the Bay Gardens Hotel across the street and the higher-end Bay Gardens Beach Resort on nearby Reduit beach.


----------



## JMSH (Oct 31, 2007)

We were there in 2003 and it was not a timeshare at that time. It is a very nice quaint hotel. It is not on the beach. It is close to restauraunts. St.Lucia is a great island to go and explore, lush green island, waterfalls etc. I would not consider it to be a terrific island for beach activities. I would also consider it about 1.5 to 2 hours bus trip from the Airport, you could choose to take a helicopter from the main Airport to the one in the middle of the main town. Scuba diving is suprising good on the island.


----------



## zoobiedo (Nov 1, 2007)

Bay Gardens Beach Resort is DIRECTLY on the beach and is brand new.  Bay Gardens Inn is not on the beach and older.


----------



## Harmina (Nov 1, 2007)

*Bay Gardens*

Bay Gardens is a 3.5* offered by Sunquest. It is not an all inclusive, however, it does offer a daily buffet breakfast. There is an optional meal plan offered for $65. per adult, $25 per child which includes 2 buffet theme dinners & 1 a la carte dinner. That is not bad, as dining out is very expensive in St. Lucia.    Even the standard rooms have a mini fridge & a kettle which at least would work for snacks & coffee/tea.
I saw air & accommodations out of Toronto for early Jan for $1099. + tax.
This is an excellent price for St. Lucia. A one minute shuttle to the beach, 20 minutes from Castries and 1.5 hours from the airport. I have considered trying this resort myself.


----------



## Kel (Nov 4, 2007)

We bought an II Getaway for this resort for March 2008.  The reviews on tripadvisor.com look pretty good.  We've never been to St. Lucia so we are looking forward to this trip.


----------



## Whootie (Nov 4, 2007)

*Bay Gardens*

 We also bought a getaway for March 16th thru 23rd.  The reviews are great. I was just looking on II & noticed that they have added the Bay Gardens Inn & there are many winter dates available at that property.  We will be flying to St. Lucia from St. Maarten via Liat.  Does any one know which airport is closest to Bay Gardens?  Liat flys into Castries.  Also are there any additional taxes paid to the resort for getaways?  Laura


----------



## Kel (Nov 5, 2007)

Barny44 - SLU is the closest airport.  We'll be there the week before you.  Have a great trip!


----------



## austex (Dec 27, 2013)

*New Information*

This is an old post I found while looking for information on Bay Gardens Beach Resort as I bought into their Vacation Club already - before researching anything here unfortunately, but I have stayed at their property before on getaways from II and it is a lovely property and the people at the hotel could not be nicer. In fact the St. Lucian people in general are wonderful people.  Pray for them now as they had horrible floods there and in St. Vincent and Dominica on Christmas Eve. Several deaths caused by flooding and landslides. 

The Beach Resort is the newest Bay Gardens property, not sure when built, but they also have the Bay Gardens Inn and then the Bay Gardens Hotel. I have stayed at the hotel too and it its quite nice.   Neither of those are on the beach, however, guests from those properties are allowed to use the Beach at the Bay Gardens Resort.  They are not far from there and they provide shuttle service.   The Bay Gardens Beach resort is directly on the beach.  They have 1 and 2 bedroom suites  with kitchens and then just regular hotel rooms.   Even the 1 bedroom suites have 1 1/2 baths which is great if you have someone sleeping in the living room. 

I cannot wait to enjoy my beachfront unit next month.   They really do not have many units they are offering up as timeshares - or so they say - according to the sales people, the Owners - who are local St. Lucians are just giving it a try.   You won't find it easy to get an exchange in there - in fact impossible -  but the getaways are good deals.  FYI   flights from the USA no longer go into SLU in Castries - it is used for inter-island flights.   You must go into UVF in Vieux Fort.


----------



## heckp (Feb 7, 2014)

austex said:


> This is an old post I found while looking for information on Bay Gardens Beach Resort as I bought into their Vacation Club already - before researching anything here unfortunately, but I have stayed at their property before on getaways from II and it is a lovely property and the people at the hotel could not be nicer. In fact the St. Lucian people in general are wonderful people.  Pray for them now as they had horrible floods there and in St. Vincent and Dominica on Christmas Eve. Several deaths caused by flooding and landslides.
> 
> The Beach Resort is the newest Bay Gardens property, not sure when built, but they also have the Bay Gardens Inn and then the Bay Gardens Hotel. I have stayed at the hotel too and it its quite nice.   Neither of those are on the beach, however, guests from those properties are allowed to use the Beach at the Bay Gardens Resort.  They are not far from there and they provide shuttle service.   The Bay Gardens Beach resort is directly on the beach.  They have 1 and 2 bedroom suites  with kitchens and then just regular hotel rooms.   Even the 1 bedroom suites have 1 1/2 baths which is great if you have someone sleeping in the living room.
> 
> I cannot wait to enjoy my beachfront unit next month.   They really do not have many units they are offering up as timeshares - or so they say - according to the sales people, the Owners - who are local St. Lucians are just giving it a try.   You won't find it easy to get an exchange in there - in fact impossible -  but the getaways are good deals.  FYI   flights from the USA no longer go into SLU in Castries - it is used for inter-island flights.   You must go into UVF in Vieux Fort.



How was your experience at the resort? Planning to buy a getaway for August. Thanks


----------

